
The history of the web, delivered each week - jayhoffmann
http://thehistoryoftheweb.com/
======
patleeman
I've been a recipient of this newsletter for a little while and really enjoy
it!

How have you been deciding what to write about each week?

~~~
jayhoffmann
Thanks for being a loyal subscriber!

I have a rough outline of the web's history kind of mapped out from a couple
of years of loose research. I usually pick a general topic and just dive in.
Pretty quickly, a topic reveals itself and I just follow a thread until I have
a story. Don't know if I'll be able to keep this up forever, but for now,
there's plenty of connections to make.

